

JVM performance optimization, Part 5: Is Java scalability an oxymoron? - javinpaul
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-03-2013/130301-jvm-performance-optimization-java-scalability.html

======
reirob
Well, an article that shows in its first figure Java in 1980... I stopped
reading there.

